# Stainless steel strap odditiy.



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi,

I have just picked up a Black Seamaster pro on Stainless steel strap, I have had similar straps for years without issue but this one makes my wrist black and dirty looking, it's most unsightly.

The strap itself looks clean, is it just something I'm stuck with or is there anything I can do?

Are there any rubber or thick leather straps that look good on Seamasters?

Thanks

Rich.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

stairpost said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have just picked up a Black Seamaster pro on Stainless steel strap, I have had similar straps for years without issue but this one makes my wrist black and dirty looking, it's most unsightly.
> 
> ...


 They do do a fitted rubber one i believe with proper shaped shoulders like the bracelets end pieces but they ain't cheap.

Is the watch 2nd hand , if so i would put the bracelet through an ultrasonic as it could be dirt in the links that you can't readily see , if it's new i don't know , never had a problem with mine


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

andyclient said:


> They do do a fitted rubber one i believe with proper shaped shoulders like the bracelets end pieces but they ain't cheap.
> 
> Is the watch 2nd hand , if so i would put the bracelet through an ultrasonic as it could be dirt in the links that you can't readily see , if it's new i don't know , never had a problem with mine


 Hi,

Thanks for the tip, it is second hand. I shall see if a local jewellers can clean it.

I do like the idea of a 2nd strap for when I fancy a change, but ain't cheap sounds too dear for me.

I was looking to keep it under £40ish

Rich.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It must be really manky to have a stainless bracelet leave black marks on on your wrist, I wear my sub all day every day at work in a pretty filthy environment and it doesn't.

Alternatively you might want to have a look and see if it's actually a genuine stainless bracelet and not some cheapo plated replacement.


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

BondandBigM said:


> It must be really manky to have a stainless bracelet leave black marks on on your wrist, I wear my sub all day every day at work in a pretty filthy environment and it doesn't.
> 
> Alternatively you might want to have a look and see if it's actually a genuine stainless bracelet and not some cheapo plated replacement.


 It does look clean.

I wouldn't have a clue if it was what it was supposed to be, it looks right to me though, oh wait it's says Omayga not Omega on the clasp


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

stairpost said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the tip, it is second hand. I shall see if a local jewellers can clean it.
> 
> ...


 You can get an aftermarket one for around that on Ebay it would appear, with Omega logo on the buckle obviously copies , the genuine Omega ones without the buckle are around $400 on the Otto Frei website though :wacko: As i say i would imagine a run through an ultrasonic would eliminate the problem


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

andyclient said:


> You can get an aftermarket one for around that on Ebay it would appear, with Omega logo on the buckle obviously copies , the genuine Omega ones without the buckle are around $400 on the Otto Frei website though :wacko: As i say i would imagine a run through an ultrasonic would eliminate the problem


 Thanks.

I might even pop it under warm soapy water first, but a trip to the jewellers shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

...what does the watch head look like? Hope that has Omega spelt correctly!!


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> ...what does the watch head look like? Hope that has Omega spelt correctly!!


 I'd like to think I'd have spotted that! But love is blind


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

I think I might actually have rubbed all the dirt off the bracelet with my wrist now, it has gone from being hideous and manky looking to a slight dark shadow, under the tap should see the rest off


----------

